# SMH another shooting!



## SadSavage1 (Apr 30, 2019)

POLITICO

MAGAZINE
THE AGENDA
PRO
SEARCH

Facebook Twitter Email Comment Print
Continue to article content

UNC Charlotte issued a campus lockdown on Tuesday after reports that shots had been fired. | Ann Hermes/The Christian Science Monitor

LEGAL

Fatal campus shooting at North Carolina college
By ASSOCIATED PRESS 04/30/2019 07:25 PM EDT Updated 04/30/2019 07:45 PM EDT
CHARLOTTE, N.C. ? A shooting on a North Carolina university campus left two people dead and four wounded Tuesday, prompting a lockdown and chaotic scene in the state?s largest city.

UNC Charlotte issued a campus lockdown late Tuesday afternoon, saying shots had been fired.

Story Continued Below


?Shots reported near kennedy. Run, Hide, Fight. Secure yourself immediately,? the university said in an alert, referring to the school?s Kennedy building on campus.

Mecklenburg Emergency Medical Services Agency said on Twitter that two people were found dead at the scene, two others have life-threatening injuries and two others have injuries that are not life-threatening. They said the numbers could change.

Aerial shots from local television news outlets showed police officers running toward a building, while another view showed students running on a campus sidewalk.

The university later reported that law enforcement officers were sweeping campus buildings.


NEW YORK

Andrew Cuomo hits back at Trump over probe of NRA
By NICK NIEDZWIADEK
It was not immediately clear whether the victims were students or whether a suspect was in custody. School officials couldn?t be reached for immediate comment Tuesday evening.

The campus was to host a concert at the school?s football stadium.

The university has more than 26,500 students and 3,000 faculty and staff.

Sam Rice, a senior on UNC Charlotte?s tennis team, told Spectrum News that he was in the library studying for a final exam when he heard people yelling ?shooter, shooter.? He said he heard police yelling for people to stay down and stay on the floor.

He was ?waiting for someone to tell us everything was going to be OK.?

When people were told to leave, he ran out in his socks, running over glass on the floor.

His reaction is ?just shock,? he told the television station. ?It doesn?t feel real.?

___

Share on Facebook Share on Twitter
This article tagged under:
Shooting Charlotte Legal University of North Carolina
Missing out on the latest scoops? Sign up for POLITICO Playbook and get the latest news, every morning ? in your inbox.

SHOW COMMENTS

 MOST READ

The silver-tongued GOP star in danger of losing his job
Trump sues Deutsche Bank, Capital One to block House subpoenas
Biden extends lead by 11 points in CNN poll with post-announcement surge
Poll: Biden gets 6-point launch bounce
Schiff makes criminal referral to DOJ for Erik Prince
Stephen Moore in peril: ?I don?t imagine he can get the votes?
Behind the 1-day cease fire between Donald, Chuck and Nancy
Biden blasts Trump's 'god-awful, deliberate division' of the country
Washington Is Dismissing China?s Belt and Road. That?s a Huge Strategic Mistake.
Stacey Abrams won't run for Senate
 POLITICO MAGAZINE

Washington Is Dismissing China?s Belt and Road. That?s a Huge Strategic Mistake.
By PARAG KHANNA

Joe Biden Actually Is a Dealmaker. And That Could Be aProblem in 2020
By MICHAEL GRUNWALD

An Unexpected Current That's Remaking American Politics
By MICHAEL GRUNWALD

?I Want Him on Everything?: Meet the Woman Behind theButtigieg Media Frenzy
By DAVID FREEDLANDER

Jump to sidebar section
SPONSORED CONTENT

Military Watch Everybody in United States is Talking About
trendy-gadgets.net

[Gallery] 30 Photos of Young Donald Trump You've Never Seen Before
Daily Stuff

[Photos] Fishermen Think They Found A Seal On A Floating Iceberg Until They Got A Closer Look
Coolimba

California: Seniors Qualify For $250k No Medical Life Insurance Policies If They Do This
financejournal24.com

[Photos] His Life After The NBA Is Not What You'd Expect
Coolimba

[Photos] Pastor Sues Poor Mother After $188M Lotto Win
Finance 101
By 
About Us
Advertising
Breaking News Alerts
Careers
Credit Card Payments
Digital Edition
FAQ
Feedback
Headlines
Photos
POWERJobs
Press
Print Subscriptions
RSS
Site Map
Terms of Service
Privacy Policy
 2019 POLITICO LLC


To give you the best possible experience, this site uses cookies. If you continue browsing, you accept our use of cookies. You can review our privacy policy to find out more about the cookies we use.

Accept
Close


Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## bomb_r2 (Apr 30, 2019)

If the local news would say all the shootings that happened in surrounding areas DAILY it would increase awareness and demand action by the police department 
I'm not a left winger but it makes sense 
Not saying it would help 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Apr 30, 2019)

bomb_r2 said:


> If the local news would say all the shootings that happened in surrounding areas DAILY it would increase awareness and demand action by the police department
> I'm not a left winger but it makes sense
> Not saying it would help
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727AZ using Tapatalk


And to think there's other p.o.s.'s like this lurking out there somewhere is scary! People can't even attend school without worrying about some psychopath coming and killing you smdh!

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## T Woods (May 1, 2019)

Common sense gun laws please.


----------



## charley (May 1, 2019)

T Woods said:


> Common sense gun laws please.




never happen with a republican controlled senate....    but you are correct


----------



## SadSavage1 (May 1, 2019)

: joint coffee:

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## bomb_r2 (May 1, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> And to think there's other p.o.s.'s like this lurking out there somewhere is scary! People can't even attend school without worrying about some psychopath coming and killing you smdh!
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


Honestly it comes down to mental health 
If you suffer from mood swings , paranoia whatever maybe you should take your gun to a psychologist or something and say I'll give you my gun I need to talk.  No every one points the finger , why because it's easier to blame as opposed to help. 
I've been depressed several times and thought of walking in front of a truck and shit but I've always managed to find someone who would listen.  I've missed work  because of depression.  Maybe make it easier to get help. Last time I spoke to a shrink it took 3 days and $50 . I normally get depressed when I'm struggling to buy food and shit .

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## bomb_r2 (May 1, 2019)

I've known several front page killers and have seen ppl for from hand violence , over dose ,  police violence.  
Most of those ppl were at one point normal,  but you got to think wtf drove them to do what they did.  I knew a guy who raped a girl and burned her alive she died and it took police weeks to figure out it was human remains .  I knew a guy who stabbed a girl and her mother 100+ times each then set the house on fire . He was I believe in the army.  He was an A student in high school 

Murder can be done a number of ways 
Crock pots,  knives hammers u name it someone can kill you with it  . It really boils down to mental health and a failing medical system that bankrupt ppl who need help. 

Who knows maybe if my friend was able to get treated for the brain cancer he wouldn't have done it 
The other guy maybe he needed a prescription or two to get his hormones in balance,  but really if it cost a billion dollars and prevents ppl from offing each other in record fucking numbers do it . We send billions to other countries that hate us.  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## bomb_r2 (May 1, 2019)

https://www.chicagotribune.com/news...lty-plea-william-curl-met-20171006-story.html


https://chicago.cbslocal.com/2013/0...daughter-found-in-burning-home-on-south-side/

Two ppl I was talking about 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (May 2, 2019)

bomb_r2 said:


> https://www.chicagotribune.com/news...lty-plea-william-curl-met-20171006-story.html
> 
> 
> https://chicago.cbslocal.com/2013/0...daughter-found-in-burning-home-on-south-side/
> ...


Yes I agree with you bomb_er to a point. I do believe we have a failing system when it comes to mental health it is a broken system!The government needs pay more attention to (mental health) and people that can't afford it, than wasting money meddling in other countries affairs lol Mental illness is real! I personally have struggled with depression myself and know what it's like to come from a fuqed up background. The only thing is I never thought about offing innocent people or my family because of what I was going through. Innocent people didn't put me in that situation of depression. If anything I thought about offing myself. I don't agree when people killing innocent people use the excuse of mental illness,cause like my mom says" if you're so crazy why don't you stick your hands in a flaming " lol I think people that kill or want to kill are mental but a different kind of mental like they were born a sociopath and something just just snapped in them, or they were just born a psychopath with no conscious or empathy for anyone!let me clarify sociopaths also don't have empathy for anyone either. I also believe they shouldn't let people that are mentally unstable own any kind of weapon like firearms,yes I know a knife or crockpot or baseball bat can kill you, but when the mentally unstable person has an AK-47 or ar15 I rather take my chances with the crockpot or baseball bat

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## bomb_r2 (May 2, 2019)

No one is born a socio path , they are made into that. Bad parenting,  too much religion , not enough attention.  Today's parents lack ethics,  moral and respect , they also can't put their phones down.  People now a days say they are offended by everything. With rights and education being taken away daily it's really no surprise there are so many killers. Factor in the inflation of the dollar people are left uneducated,  ignored by parents no representation in government and poverty stricken. 
It's no surprise people think the earth is flat , it's ok to assault/kill ppl and can't do simple math or spell. 

You think if Timmy or Marie were given a little more attention they'd be able to comprehend things better along with know the difference of right and wrong , be able to do fractions and decimals along with use proper grammar to form a sentence  

I blame the easily accessible technology.  If mom and dad didn't have phones they'd take their kids to the park , soccer practice,  fishing and those kids wouldn't be doing the dumb ass challenges.

I read about a few girls they had a sleep over , one fell asleep early and the other girls poured boiling water on her as the " boiling water challenge " yea it didn't end good for that little girl 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (May 2, 2019)

bomb_r2 said:


> No one is born a socio path , they are made into that. Bad parenting,  too much religion , not enough attention.  Today's parents lack ethics,  moral and respect , they also can't put their phones down.  People now a days say they are offended by everything. With rights and education being taken away daily it's really no surprise there are so many killers. Factor in the inflation of the dollar people are left uneducated,  ignored by parents no representation in government and poverty stricken.
> It's no surprise people think the earth is flat , it's ok to assault/kill ppl and can't do simple math or spell.
> 
> You think if Timmy or Marie were given a little more attention they'd be able to comprehend things better along with know the difference of right and wrong , be able to do fractions and decimals along with use proper grammar to form a sentence
> ...


Psychopaths and sociopaths share a number of characteristics, including a lack of remorse or empathy for others, a lack of guilt or ability to take responsibility for their actions, a disregard for laws or social conventions, and an inclination to violence. A core feature of both is a deceitful and manipulative nature. But how can we tell them apart?

Sociopaths are normally less emotionally stable and highly impulsive ? their behaviour tends to be more erratic than psychopaths. When committing crimes ? either violent or non-violent ? sociopaths will act more on compulsion. And they will lack patience, giving in much more easily to impulsiveness and lacking detailed planning.

Psychopaths, on the other hand, will plan their crimes down to the smallest detail, taking calculated risks to avoid detection. The smart ones will leave few clues that may lead to being caught. Psychopaths don?t get carried away in the moment and make fewer mistakes as a result.

Both act on a continuum of behaviours, and many psychologists still debate whether the two should be differentiated at all. But for those who do differentiate between the two, one thing is largely agreed upon: psychiatrists use the term psychopathy to illustrate that the cause of the anti-social personality disorder is hereditary. Sociopathy describes behaviours that are the result of a brain injury, or abuse and/or neglect in childhood.

Psychopaths are born and sociopaths are made. In essence, their difference reflects the nature versus nurture debate.

There?s a particularly interesting link between serial killers and psychopaths or sociopaths ? although, of course, not all psychopaths and sociopaths become serial killers. And not all serial killers are psychopaths or sociopaths.


Well it seems Psychopaths are born and sociopaths are made, now I feel a lot safer!

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (May 2, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> Psychopaths and sociopaths share a number of characteristics, including a lack of remorse or empathy for others, a lack of guilt or ability to take responsibility for their actions, a disregard for laws or social conventions, and an inclination to violence. A core feature of both is a deceitful and manipulative nature. But how can we tell them apart?
> 
> Sociopaths are normally less emotionally stable and highly impulsive ? their behaviour tends to be more erratic than psychopaths. When committing crimes ? either violent or non-violent ? sociopaths will act more on compulsion. And they will lack patience, giving in much more easily to impulsiveness and lacking detailed planning.
> 
> ...


I knew one was born like that  and the other was created by society just forgot which one it was ,not that a psychopath is more comforting 

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Swiper (May 2, 2019)

another shooting in a gun free zone.  how can that be? there?s no guns allowed in a gun free zone the sign says so says no guns how did this happen I don?t understand


----------



## SadSavage1 (May 2, 2019)

Swiper said:


> another shooting in a gun free zone.  how can that be? there?s no guns allowed in a gun free zone the sign says so says no guns how did this happen I don?t understand


Swiper no swiping the thread 

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Zaphod (May 2, 2019)

Exactly.  Why didn't the gun free zone sign stop him?  Soft brained liberals are going to now ask "where was the good guy with a gun?"  The good guy obeyed the law and didn't bring his gun on campus.


----------



## Zaphod (May 2, 2019)

T Woods said:


> Common sense gun laws please.



Name one common sense gun law.


----------



## bomb_r2 (May 2, 2019)

Maybe install a metal detector followed by an immediate turn style .  If you beep no entrance the metal detector pepper sprays you and police are called 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## T Woods (May 3, 2019)

Zaphod said:


> Name one common sense gun law.


No gun purchases allowed whatsoever in any capacity without thorough back ground checks. You wanted just one example right?


----------



## Swiper (May 3, 2019)

T Woods said:


> No gun purchases allowed whatsoever in any capacity without thorough back ground checks. You wanted just one example right?



that?s very vague. define ?thorough?


----------



## SadSavage1 (May 3, 2019)

Swiper said:


> that?s very vague. define ?thorough?


Defining: the person making the gun purchase has no violent felonies or felonies.The person has no mental health problems that would make him a threat owning a gun!Also the person doesnt hold or involved in any extremist activities is thorough enough?Or do need more examples?

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Swiper (May 3, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> Defining: the person making the gun purchase has no violent felonies or felonies.The person has no mental health problems that would make him a threat owning a gun!Also the person doesnt hold or involved in any extremist activities is thorough enough?Or do need more examples?
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk



not thorough enough.  


define extremist activities and who would decide what an extreme activity is. 

Who would determine what kind of mental health issues would disqualify you from the purchase of a firearm.  And what are all the mental health issues that would disqualify you


----------



## SadSavage1 (May 3, 2019)

Swiper said:


> not thorough enough.
> 
> 
> define extremist activities and who would decide what an extreme activity is.
> ...


You don't don't what extremist activities are? Makes sense, typical Trump supporter response!

Oh me? I can't own a weapon cause I got prior's for so slapping the shit outta idiots like you!

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (May 3, 2019)

Know

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Zaphod (May 3, 2019)

T Woods said:


> No gun purchases allowed whatsoever in any capacity without thorough back ground checks. You wanted just one example right?



The shooter passed a background check.  How did that work out?


----------



## Zaphod (May 3, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> Defining: the person making the gun purchase has no violent felonies or felonies.The person has no mental health problems that would make him a threat owning a gun!Also the person doesnt hold or involved in any extremist activities is thorough enough?Or do need more examples?
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk



Idiot.  Those are done in the background check already.


----------



## Zaphod (May 3, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> You don't don't what extremist activities are? Makes sense, typical Trump supporter response!
> 
> Oh me? I can't own a weapon cause I got prior's for so slapping the shit outta idiots like you!
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk



The only thing you slapped the shit out of was your dick.  If you don't think the background checks are thorough why don't you go to a licensed firearm dealer and buy a gun?  Tell us how it goes.


----------



## SadSavage1 (May 3, 2019)

Zaphod said:


> The only thing you slapped the shit out of was your dick.  If you don't think the background checks are thorough why don't you go to a licensed firearm dealer and buy a gun?  Tell us how it goes.


Idiot I just said I can't purchase a gun. I have prior felonies when I was younger and dumber, well all them for fighting in the streets. I don't do stuff like that anymore. I'm a family man now

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Zaphod (May 3, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> Idiot I just said I can't purchase a gun. I have prior felonies when I was younger and dumber, well all them for fighting in the streets. I don't do stuff like that anymore. I'm a family man now
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk



Running around trying to be an intimidating punk isn't being a family man.   

You're the one saying background checks need to be more strict.  So go show us how they currently are not by going and purchasing a gun from a licensed dealer.


----------



## SadSavage1 (May 3, 2019)

Zaphod said:


> Running around trying to be an intimidating punk isn't being a family man.
> 
> You're the one saying background checks need to be more strict.  So go show us how they currently are not by going and purchasing a gun from a licensed dealer.


Who said I'm running around jackass. I just stay home and work for my family. If I need I will defend myself and my family at all costs!Do I intimidate you sappy? Cause it sounds like it 

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (May 3, 2019)

You assumed I was running around,and you know when you ass-sume? You make an ass out of yourself 

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Zaphod (May 4, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> Who said I'm running around jackass. I just stay home and work for my family. If I need I will defend myself and my family at all costs!Do I intimidate you sappy? Cause it sounds like it
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk



You're reading comprehension is pretty low.  I said "trying to be an intimidating punk."  I never said you were intimidating.  But I'm sure you could probably bully a 2nd grader out of his lunch money.


----------



## SadSavage1 (May 4, 2019)

Zaphod said:


> You're reading comprehension is pretty low.  I said "trying to be an intimidating punk."  I never said you were intimidating.  But I'm sure you could probably bully a 2nd grader out of his lunch money.


You would know my comprehension sappy  considering you think out of your ass! I don't need to bully 2nd graders when I have little pricks like you on this forum thinking your something big when in reality your the shit stuck to my shoe  

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Zaphod (May 4, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> You would know my comprehension sappy  considering you think out of your ass! I don't need to bully 2nd graders when I have little pricks like you on this forum thinking your something big when in reality your the shit stuck to my shoe
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk



That's how much of an idiot you are.  You're stupid enough to step in shit while the rest of us step around it.


----------



## SadSavage1 (May 4, 2019)

Zaphod said:


> That's how much of an idiot you are.  You're stupid enough to step in shit while the rest of us step around it.


Considering you're the one always coming back with a comment. I said you're the the shit and people are walking around you!Going back to the statement about 2nd graders,I guess that's true since you have the mind of one with your weak ass comebacks

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Zaphod (May 4, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> Considering you're the one always coming back with a comment. I said you're the the shit and people are walking around you!Going back to the statement about 2nd graders,I guess that's true since you have the mind of one with your weak ass comebacks
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk



I'm just dumbing down what I'm saying so my target audience (you) will understand it.


----------



## SadSavage1 (May 4, 2019)

Zaphod said:


> I'm just dumbing down what I'm saying so my target audience (you) will understand it.


Okay Einstein 

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Zaphod (May 4, 2019)

You have to google how to spell Einstein?  I doubt you would have gotten it on your own.


----------



## SadSavage1 (May 4, 2019)

Zaphod said:


> You have to google how to spell Einstein?  I doubt you would have gotten it on your own.


Took you like 4 hours to come up with that comment? Pathetic 

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (May 4, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> Took you like 4 hours to come up with that comment? Pathetic
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


I could eat a bowl of alphabet soup and shit out a smarter statement than whatever you just said 

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (May 4, 2019)

Zaphod said:


> You have to google how to spell Einstein?  I doubt you would have gotten it on your own.


Where you at? Always talking shit when I'm working, but you seem to disappear Everytime I'm ready to exchange with your lame ass

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (May 5, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> Where you at? Always talking shit when I'm working, but you seem to disappear Everytime I'm ready to exchange with your lame ass
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


I'm done exchanging with your lop ass, don't even bother trying to respond? Whenever I have free time you disappear like the bitch you are! I've been insulting you all this time none of your so called friends have backed you up, not soiledasshole,or swiper lmao.Did your stupid ass really think you got friends? Evaluate?



Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Zaphod (May 5, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> I'm done exchanging with your lop ass, don't even bother trying to respond? Whenever I have free time you disappear like the bitch you are! I've been insulting you all this time none of your so called friends have backed you up, not soiledasshole,or swiper lmao.Did your stupid ass really think you got friends? Evaluate?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk



I don't wait around for you.  You mistake your importance in the world.  I pop in, read what interests me before reading your mindless drivel and leaving a reply that leaves you feeling like the ass raping you got in prison.


----------



## solidassears (May 5, 2019)

Zaphod said:


> I don't wait around for you.  You mistake your importance in the world.  I pop in, read what interests me before reading your mindless drivel and leaving a reply that leaves you feeling like the ass raping you got in prison.



I sure would back you if you needed it; when you're exchanging barbs with a mental morn you really didn't need any backup, you destroyed him with every post, he's just to dense to realize it.


----------



## Zaphod (May 6, 2019)

solidassears said:


> I sure would back you if you needed it; when you're exchanging barbs with a mental morn you really didn't need any backup, you destroyed him with every post, he's just to dense to realize it.



He's one of those guys who thinks he's winning when he's getting his ass kicked eight ways to Sunday.


----------



## solidassears (May 6, 2019)

Zaphod said:


> He's one of those guys who thinks he's winning when he's getting his ass kicked eight ways to Sunday.



True Dat! Reminds me of Acosta, Lemon and the Wolf on CNN, too stupid to know how stupid they look and are.


----------



## SadSavage1 (Jun 1, 2019)

solidassears said:


> I sure would back you if you needed it; when you're exchanging barbs with a mental morn you really didn't need any backup, you destroyed him with every post, he's just to dense to realize it.


Soiledasshole you would be the first to get knocked out LMAO

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Jun 1, 2019)

solidassears said:


> True Dat! Reminds me of Acosta, Lemon and the Wolf on CNN, too stupid to know how stupid they look and are.


True dat ? LMAO

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Jun 1, 2019)

Zaphod said:


> He's one of those guys who thinks he's winning when he's getting his ass kicked eight ways to Sunday.


Zaphod I don't think I know!Thats the difference between me and you.Man!dude if only you knew?I know your intimidated by me!I can just tell, whenever, anytime, anyplace,just pm.punk!


Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Zaphod (Jun 2, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> Zaphod I don't think I know!Thats the difference between me and you.Man!dude if only you knew?I know your intimidated by me!I can just tell, whenever, anytime, anyplace,just pm.punk!
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk



You don't think you know when you're getting your ass kicked?  What makes you think you intimidate me?  You're just a pathetic keyboard warrior who'd lose bowel and bladder control if someone took you up on that.


----------



## SadSavage1 (Jul 5, 2019)

Zaphod said:


> You don't think you know when you're getting your ass kicked?  What makes you think you intimidate me?  You're just a pathetic keyboard warrior who'd lose bowel and bladder control if someone took you up on that.


It's okay you're scared 

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## bomb_r2 (Jul 5, 2019)

So back to mental health,  hows everyone's mentally ? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## REHH (Jul 5, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> Zaphod I don't think I know!Thats the difference between me and you.Man!dude if only you knew?I know your intimidated by me!I can just tell, whenever, anytime, anyplace,just pm.punk!
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk




Stop threatening people......this is your only warning


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 5, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> It's okay you're scared
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk



Of what?


----------



## SadSavage1 (Jul 6, 2019)

REHH said:


> Stop threatening people......this is your only warning


I remember you REHH from AsF it seems to me you still got a grudge against me?I didn't threaten your boy zaphod.I just told him if he wants to he can p.m. me(relax)Or maybe look up the definition of a threat 

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Jul 6, 2019)

What are you doing here anyway Rehh?In my opinion Prince is doing a great job!!! Moderators that have grudge shouldn't choose sides.?They need to be above the pissing contest that everyone has on here!All of a sudden you REHH are going to single me out(bullshit) I'm just talking shit like everyone else on here!!

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Jul 6, 2019)

bomb_r2 said:


> So back to mental health,  hows everyone's mentally ?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727AZ using Tapatalk


What's up bomb_r2 haven't heard from you in a while, hope everything is good with you  brother?

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Jul 6, 2019)

REHH said:


> Stop threatening people......this is your only warning


Oh and btw check some of your homie zaphod's posts to me? Seems to me he has been doing some threats of his own,so why am I the bad guy?

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## bomb_r2 (Jul 6, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> What's up bomb_r2 haven't heard from you in a while, hope everything is good with you  brother?
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


Lifes rough,  i did a stint in the psych ward earlier this year for depression . I've lost a few jobs because i have an extreme allergy that sends me into anaphylaxis. I just got over pneumonia.  Im so far in debt and my allergy is giving me anxiety in public places. 

The pills they gave me fucked with my head , speech , apetite and boners . I quit taking them.  I got denied disability and Medicare.  

Every month I work my hospital and ambulance bills outweigh my income

I haven't worked in in weeks.  Amazingly i haven't been to the hospital in 8

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 7, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> Oh and btw check some of your homie zaphod's posts to me? Seems to me he has been doing some threats of his own,so why am I the bad guy?
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk



I don't believe I've threatened anyone.  You're the bug dick throwing down challenges for people to go fight you in the slums which you can't leave because of the conditions of your probation.


----------



## SadSavage1 (Jul 7, 2019)

Zaphod said:


> I don't believe I've threatened anyone.  You're the bug dick throwing down challenges for people to go fight you in the slums which you can't leave because of the conditions of your probation.


 FYI I'm not on probation or anything zaphod!Im done responding to you sappy all you do is talk shit!

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 7, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> FYI I'm not on probation or anything zaphod!Im done responding to you sappy all you do is talk shit!
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk



Conditional release if you can keep that ankle monitor between home and the corner store?  We all know you don't have a job and live off welfare.


----------



## SadSavage1 (Jul 7, 2019)

Zaphod said:


> Conditional release if you can keep that ankle monitor between home and the corner store?  We all know you don't have a job and live off welfare.


I'm done exchanging with a lower life form! Obviously you don't know anything about me.Are you jelly that ppl are on welfare and don't have job's? LMAO, I work and I don't take advantage of the system but you wouldn't know cause you live in a fishbowl!

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 7, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> I'm done exchanging with a lower life form! Obviously you don't know anything about me.Are you jelly that ppl are on welfare and don't have job's? LMAO, I work and I don't take advantage of the system but you wouldn't know cause you live in a fishbowl!
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk



If that's what you have to tell yourself to feel better at the end of the day.  No matter what you're still a felon and that will keep you down.  All because you're a moron.


----------



## REHH (Jul 7, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> I remember you REHH from AsF it seems to me you still got a grudge against me?I didn't threaten your boy zaphod.I just told him if he wants to he can p.m. me(relax)Or maybe look up the definition of a threat
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk




Ohhhh, now I remember you. I promise I did not have any recollection of you before posting here.

I have no grudge against you. All I ask is you don't make physical threats. I won't allow anyone to make threats, one of the few rules we have here.


----------



## SadSavage1 (Jul 14, 2019)

REHH said:


> Ohhhh, now I remember you. I promise I did not have any recollection of you before posting here.
> 
> I have no grudge against you. All I ask is you don't make physical threats. I won't allow anyone to make threats, one of the few rules we have here.


Alright Rehh I can respect you on that of course all-day brother, but if you have someone like zaphod aggravating you? Lol

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Jul 14, 2019)

Zaphod said:


> If that's what you have to tell yourself to feel better at the end of the day.  No matter what you're still a felon and that will keep you down.  All because you're a moron.


Yes I'm a felon, but at the end of the day I'm better than you cause I've been through it Ive done it and I learned from it.Thats something a square like you will never understand

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 14, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> Yes I'm a felon, but at the end of the day I'm better than you cause I've been through it Ive done it and I learned from it.Thats something a square like you will never understand
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk



I'll keep being a "square" and have 100% of my rights rather than being a "cool kid" with a felony record.  At the end of the day my possibilities endless.  Yours are as limited as your intelligence.  Committing a felony, going to prison, and losing some of your rights is not cool.  Unless you're a retard.  Well, you are a retard so we already know why you would think it's cool.


----------



## SadSavage1 (Jul 14, 2019)

Zaphod said:


> I'll keep being a "square" and have 100% of my rights rather than being a "cool kid" with a felony record.  At the end of the day my possibilities endless.  Yours are as limited as your intelligence.  Committing a felony, going to prison, and losing some of your rights is not cool.  Unless you're a retard.  Well, you are a retard so we already know why you would think it's cool.


You didn't catch anything I said?I never said it was cool to be felon.Those were the cards life dealt me, and I'm a much better person cause of it.Im not limited at all in any part of my life "the only limit's you have are the limits you set for yourself"like I said 

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 14, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> You didn't catch anything I said?I never said it was cool to be felon.Those were the cards life dealt me, and I'm a much better person cause of it.Im not limited at all in any part of my life "the only limit's you have are the limits you set for yourself"like I said
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk



Quit trying to make yourself look like a victim.  You're trying to make is sound nerdy to not have a felony conviction, to try to validate your poor life choices. 
 Anyone looking at your posts can only think that you haven't been cursed with an abundance of education.  You chose to do the actions that got you the felony conviction.  Life didn't deal you anything.  You're limited.  When you apply for that job that needs a background check and they see that felony conviction that door will suddenly be closed.  That is how you are limited.  And it's all because of actions you chose to do.


----------



## SadSavage1 (Jul 14, 2019)

Zaphod said:


> Quit trying to make yourself look like a victim.  You're trying to make is sound nerdy to not have a felony conviction, to try to validate your poor life choices.
> Anyone looking at your posts can only think that you haven't been cursed with an abundance of education.  You chose to do the actions that got you the felony conviction.  Life didn't deal you anything.  You're limited.  When you apply for that job that needs a background check and they see that felony conviction that door will suddenly be closed.  That is how you are limited.  And it's all because of actions you chose to do.


Who are you that I need to explain anything to anyways?Damn dude!I know people didn't pay much attention to you when you were younger,and you most likely got picked on? Get off the dick riding already go harass someone else!!!

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 15, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> Who are you that I need to explain anything to anyways?Damn dude!I know people didn't pay much attention to you when you were younger,and you most likely got picked on? Get off the dick riding already go harass someone else!!!
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk



I'm not asking you to explain anything, loser.  You're the short bus riding retard with a felony conviction on his record who foolishly wears it like a badge of honor when in all reality you're perpetually one step away from heading back to the slammer.  All your dumbass needs to do is be in the same room as someone else breaking the law and you're on the hook along with them.  Then you'll be back to wearing lipstick and a wig and being traded out to give blowjobs so your master can get a couple of cigarettes.  You're the idiot putting all this shit out there to try to add to your street cred on the fucking internet where nobody cares what you are.  You're the ultimate keyboard warrior, throwing out offers to fight when you have no idea who your target is.


----------



## Gibbs1 (Jul 15, 2019)

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Jul 15, 2019)

Zaphod said:


> I'm not asking you to explain anything, loser.  You're the short bus riding retard with a felony conviction on his record who foolishly wears it like a badge of honor when in all reality you're perpetually one step away from heading back to the slammer.  All your dumbass needs to do is be in the same room as someone else breaking the law and you're on the hook along with them.  Then you'll be back to wearing lipstick and a wig and being traded out to give blowjobs so your master can get a couple of cigarettes.  You're the idiot putting all this shit out there to try to add to your street cred on the fucking internet where nobody cares what you are.  You're the ultimate keyboard warrior, throwing out offers to fight when you have no idea who your target is.


Yeah yeah,get off me already weenie!Damn! I not into dudes! You stalk me worser than a hyna get a life already 

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Jul 15, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> Yeah yeah,get off me already weenie!Damn! I not into dudes! You stalk me worser than a hyna get a life already
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


I already gave REHH my word I ain't threatening anyone anymore.So you win this pissing contest Zaphod you got me figured out you know everything,Let it go already!! LMAO

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 16, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> I already gave REHH my word I ain't threatening anyone anymore.So you win this pissing contest Zaphod you got me figured out you know everything,Let it go already!! LMAO
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk



Replying to yourself again?  This shit isn't rocket science.  Well, maybe to you it is.


----------

